# Having horses at home while working fulltime?



## jbabs991 (Aug 1, 2018)

I am debating whether I want to keep boarding or if I should find a small barn to have my horse at home. I would get a small barn and only have two horses, with enough room for pastures and a place to ride. However I'm nervous about being gone all day and leaving my horses out alone. I'm worried they will get hurt or sick and I will have no way of knowing. How do most people work this out? Do you hire someone to mind the horses during the day while you are working? Is it better if I just keep boarding? My only issue with boarding is that I have a draft horse so it is hard to find a barn that is big enough for him to fit and to have people who are willing to take care of my giant guy. I have found a few places that do. My only worry is that eventually they are going to leave and then I have to figure out something to do with my boy. This decision isn't going to be made anytime soon. It's just something I have been thinking about and when/if it does happen I would like to have a plan.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I just don't worry about them when I'm working. They're horses...if they want to hurt themselves they will...keep food in front of them so they don't go wandering around boredly finding ways to hurt themselves though and you're usually good to go! Make sure you have safe fencing and a good way to slow feed hay or plenty of grass. I mean, are you going to get up every couple hours at night and check on them? I hope not....sleeping at night and letting them do their thing is no different really then when you're at work all day, they don't care if your home haha! They just want food and eachother.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Agreed with @*evilamc* . Recently brought my three home, and while I am fortunate that I work remotely so am home a lot, I'm not home _all _the time during the workday. And, I travel for work fairly frequently (2-3 days at a time) and on those days, no one is home with them during working hours as my husband has a more traditional office job. 

I've come from a boarding barn where the BO had a seemingly super-human ability to function on barely 4 hours of sleep a night, so she would do night checks a couple of times overnight. I am not built that way- I am in bed by 9:30 max. So the horses get checked and have hay thrown around 8:30/9pm, and I don't see them again until 5:30/6am. 

I have also boarded at places where no one lived on site, with the last person leaving at 7pm and no one getting there until around 8am- not ideal, but it was just how it was.

I'm generally ok with mine going for stretches on their own, but they are *knock on wood* easy keepers who tend to take care of themselves and not need a lot of special attention. I can understand why people with horses who need more attention wouldn't like my set up.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I recommend lots of exercise, turn out time, horses that are out a lot do not seem to get into as much trouble as horses that are confined, they learn to think for themselves a lot more and don't have all that bottled up energy to get rid of.
A run in is good for them to get out of the weather flies etc during the day when you are away. Also good fences are important and I personally believe no matter how good they are, an electric wire added around the perimeter is a very good thing. Keeps them out of the fences because that's where they often get injured.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I've boarded at a facility, kept them at home while I worked, and now keep them at home and stay home with them. I haven't noticed any increases in emergencies any of the ways they've been kept. They're horses, and I've become resigned to the fact that they seem to have only 2 thoughts a day. "What shall I eat?" and "How shall I kill myself today?". That seems to be consistent regardless of whether they have supervision or not. If it's going to cause you undue worry and strain, then by all means keep boarding. I know that as I'm slowly downsizing, I'm starting to have fond thoughts of boarding them out again, so someone else can do the grunt work and I can just enjoy my horses.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have mine at home. I definitely like it better than boarding. The only thing you will want to keep in mind is - there are no holidays. They get fed everyday and they poop in their stalls everyday. Even if you are sick or it's Christmas!

Also, vacations can be tricky so you'll want to line up a horseysitter but honestly... I like it way better.

ALthough... sometimes I'm sad because i want horsey friends to play with.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

So, a few things that jump out at me...
If you are having difficulty in finding boarding for your draft, well...you should not.
Drafts are not so much different than some of those warmbloods in size... a full 12'x12' box for some of the smaller drafts will work and today many barns have 14'x14' stalls or larger just because the trend of warmbloods so many must have.
My issue though would be having a barn with knowledgeable feeding practices for "drafts" as they should have a certain diet for best health long term..
Other than that...handling drafts is no different than a normal sized riding horse as long as they have manners. 
They're just bigger.

So..as far as having at home...
You need stronger fences, higher in top-rail since your horse is probably taller.
Electrified fence would be a must for me.
You mention "small barn" and draft...to me that doesn't go together so well.
You need a barn that is going to give you the size for a required adequate stall/shelter, height for the taller horse, support beams for a larger scratch post all horses seem to use parts of the barn for... = basically a larger barn to start with. If you are thinking one of those metal things..._don't._ 
When I see how some brands are constructed I just don't see them being safe for a horse let alone a draft...many have them, many are darn lucky or put a lot of extra into them that if they just had a real barn built would of cost them about the same honestly.

You must also consider a place to store hay since no place can you graze 12 months of the year and have good nutrition from grass alone.
Pasture and fields that can support a draft grazing on them...here comes planning for fencing again.
Add a water supply that is dependable and weather appropriate for your location and electricity if you want it installed encased in rodent proof casing for everyone's protection.

I have also found that if my horses are in trouble physically, it is more common to find that first thing in the morning or just after dinner-time is when mine goes down with a bad belly.
I have yet to come home from work and find anything but a scrape...then again, I know I am lucky.
My horses are out on their pasture, just grazing while I am at work or in their paddock hanging out.
I have good safe fencing and that is peace of mind for me when I'm not home...

I think the one big thing that many forget to consider is what to do with them if you need to go away unexpectedly, take a vacation or get really sick.
You do indeed need someone to call on who knows enough to know your horses and care of them, proper feeding rituals and that is very, very reliable.
I have 2 people like that and am blessed for it...

Is the "home-kept" doable...._you bet._
You just need to prepare properly, be informed and get a good support network of professionals and other horse-people that can be there for you and you for them.
I would say though do all the prep work of barn and fencing before you ever bring home your horse...
Don't leave it for tomorrow because tomorrow will bring you other things needing attention and you'll never get done or caught up and regrets stink.
It is a lot of work to have at home. 

No one but you to take care of animals dependent on you for their care....24/7/365...there are No Days Off no matter the holiday, no matter the weather or you being sick they need to be cared for. 

Do the research, investigate costs and what is involved, make sure your farrier and vet travel to your area...then get started on your project. :smile: 

Mostly, _be very honest with yourself_...do you really want to put your life on schedule because you have a horse waiting at home for you to feed him. :|
It is a huge commitment to bring them home... and very rewarding to be greeted by them every day.

:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I've become resigned to the fact that they seem to have only 2 thoughts a day. "What shall I eat?" and "How shall I kill myself today?". .


I literally just scared a baby awake with my laughter and now it won't stop crying... (shhh I'm at work, what have you _done_?)


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

No offense to you what so ever OP, but if your that worried about your horses being home alone throughout the day, you should continue boarding. 

Do I worry about my horses? Sure, who doesnt but I dont worry about them enough to need someone to come out during the day while Im away to check on them, so in my opinion, continue boarding. Either way, best of luck!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Do you have any other animals at home? For instance a dog or something? Keeping horses at home is similar. They need food at regular intervals and basic safe housing. No days off. 

So keeping up your own small facility is more time consuming in some ways and so much easier in others. 

If you are the type of person who is detail oriented and double checks that gates are secure, checks your horses over thoroughly every time you see them, and makes sure they have clean water and feed, then you are the type that will prefer self care IMO. 


The first few days you might want to check on the horses a few times a day, but you will most likely find them happily grazing and not in a panic. I do prefer my horses out 24/7 with shelter available for each horse, but I do keep them up in a stall the first few nights just to let them get a rest and become accustomed to the area. 


I rent a pasture and open stalled simple barn, and greatly prefer having control over my horses and their environment. Right now I have a boarder/friend that has a horse with mine which is a really good setup as we can take turns feeding and such and much easier to go on vacations. 

The only thing that is a pain is getting and storing hay. I much prefer having it delivered, but usually get some friends together and haul it ourselves to save $$$


Also I have cameras set up on the property for piece of mind


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

PS - my horses love having me around and I truly think horses are happier having their person feed and care for them in addition to riding them. Creates a much closer bond


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

As long as you have safe, adequate fencing and decent shelter, you should be fine. Your horse is no more likely to be hurt at home than when boarding. If they want to get hurt, they will. Most horses are alone several hours a day anyway, if not more, so that's kind of a moot point. Especially if your animals are turned out with a shelter, you don't need to be home-- they can find shelter when they need it. There are a lot of horses out there checked once a day or less who do fine. If you're just not comfortable with not having someone watch your animals at all hours, then you should keep boarding. If your idea of heaven is going down to the barn on a chilly morning and feeding appreciate animals, then going back to the kitchen to drink your coffee and watch the horses eat, then you can certainly keep them at home if you have safe facilities.



What you will want to do before bringing your animals home, though, is find a family member, neighbor, or friend who you trust to do chores for you when needed. If you take a vacation or are gone for the weekend or get invited to a wedding 4 hours away and will be gone for 18 hours, if you're stuck at work and can't get home due to weather, or when you're so sick with the flu you can't even get out of bed, having someone who can throw your horses some hay, make sure everyone looks alright, and check water is a necessity. Trade chores with a neighbor and you can both help each other out when needed. 



You'll also need to consider what you'll do with manure, and will most likely want a small tractor with a loader and a mower/blade for keeping horses at home. It will come in handy more than you can imagine!


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

It's important to have a backup team lined up, for there may come a day, or a week, when you can't even make it out of bed to care for them.


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

If they have access to water and hay around the clock, they'll be fine. There's no need to be over protective. My horses have no idea what the inside of a stall looks like. lol.


----------

